# MSN Messenger doesn't work?



## kiM4U (Apr 28, 2006)

My MSN Live Messenger doesn't work (it's the latest version). I tried reinstalling but it still has the same problem.
That problem is... when I click the application to initiate the program, it doesn't do anything.

Double-click -> No response.

I've checked the properties to see if it's executing the correct file and all that, it still doesn't work.
I don't get it.
I end task (kill tech tree of it) and then double click the application again, the same thing happens.

Suggestions?


----------



## xxen (Nov 28, 2007)

You want to add extra information on how msn screws up but any way from whatr u told me it could be a tone of things


like 

i.your router disconeects fur to a number or reasons,,bad cat5 or cat5e or ur router becomes overheted

ii.You may havea trojan on board or virus that has afftected the applications functions and therefore screwing with it.

ii.A naughty hacker may decide to 'freeze' your accoutn by supplying sn with a number of log-in request and rendering ur accoutn useless until the freeze stops. 

I suggest tho scan for some viruses and check your connection settings etc, you may find this fixes ur prob

xxen


----------



## brinnis (Dec 1, 2007)

I had this problem, i just uninstalled messenger and installed an older version (still had setup exe from earlier in year.) and it started working again.
Maybe filehippo.com might have older versions?


----------

